

Headphones/earphones for work - AndriusWSR

What headphones&#x2F;earphones do you use when working?
======
aj
Audio Technica ATH-M50X Just got it recently and they're awesome. They do not
have active noise cancellation. Since they are over the ear, they cover the
ear and with a good set of ear pads, they block out all office noise (unless
you work in manufacturing ;) )

Based on reviews that I've read (not compared personally) they are much better
than comparable beats.

These cans are a tad on the expensive side but worth it

------
japhyr
I bought a pair of Koss PortaPro headphones recently, and I've really enjoyed
them so far.

[http://www.amazon.com/Koss-PortaPro-Headphones-with-
Case/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Koss-PortaPro-Headphones-with-
Case/dp/B00001P4ZH/)

------
CAPTyesterday
I just picked up these
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005N8W1TM/ref=oh_aui_detai...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005N8W1TM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Liking them so far. Decent amount of dampening of noise (not actually noise
canceling, but closed-ear), super comfortable, good price.

------
Gustomaximus
Sennheiser CX300II

[http://en-au.sennheiser.com/isolating-earphones-stereo-cx-30...](http://en-
au.sennheiser.com/isolating-earphones-stereo-cx-300-ii-precision)

------
thetest3r
Velodyne vQuiets, which are noise cancelling and on sale for about $69.

[http://velodyne.com/vquiet-noise-cancelling-headphones-
black...](http://velodyne.com/vquiet-noise-cancelling-headphones-black.html)

~~~
AndriusWSR
That looks good. How's the noise cancellation? Obviously, given the price, not
sure how it compares to others.

------
kogir
I like open-ear headphones like the Sennheiser HD650 because I don't have to
take them off to talk to people, and at reasonable volumes they don't leak
enough sound to annoy anyone nearby.

------
tga
Good resource here if you need some recommendations:

[http://thewirecutter.com/leaderboard/headphones/](http://thewirecutter.com/leaderboard/headphones/)

------
cosmosraker
I have AtomicFloyd Superdarts, they do some nice passive noise-cancelling and
don't leak any sound. You really have to get used to their sound though.

------
_RPM
These are a little more expensive, but I use them.

[http://www.boominaudio.com/CXC700](http://www.boominaudio.com/CXC700)

------
hiby007
Audio Technica ATH-M50X, best headphones out there.

Very comfortable, Have neutral frequency curve. And have enough bass, just the
right amount of base.

------
CWIZO
Does anyone know of good headphones with a microphone and that they are over-
the-ear type or have noise cancellation?

~~~
alirov
I have a pair of Philips Citiscape Uptown headphones
([http://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/SHL5905GY_28/uptown-over-
ear-...](http://www.usa.philips.com/c-p/SHL5905GY_28/uptown-over-ear-grey))
and they are awesome. Super comfortable and has good noise isolation (but not
active noise cancellation).

I've used Sennheiser HD595, Koss TBSE1 (which are basically the Audio Technica
ATH-M50), Sennheiser eH-350 and the Philips Citiscape Downtown as my main
headphones at some point and the Philips Uptown sound as good as the best of
them.

My only gripe with them is the volume slider on the cord isn't great and is
staticky when you touch it. As long as you keep it in its highest setting
though then it's not a problem. I've used the headphones to take calls on my
cell phone and no one has ever complained about audio quality.

------
petras_12
Beats earphones. Really good, price is $100, though been having issues with my
laptop detecting microphone recently

------
massappeal
BeyerDynamic Custom One Pro

